# #28 - Dallas on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Mavericks fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #28 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Mavericks are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix- Josh Boone
28. Dallas- 
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*#28 - Dallas on the Clock*

Hello, Mavericks fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #28 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Mavericks are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix- Josh Boone
28. Dallas- 
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Almost done!

Go ahead and pick a good player for the Mavs.

Mavs fans, please vote on the Mavericks Forum so your vote counts more heavily.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Kevin Pittsnogle or Allen Ray.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Allen Ray


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Millsap.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Milsap


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Paul Millsap


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Milsap


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

dont the mavs have #28

Kevin Pittsnogle


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Yemi Nicohlson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Maurice ager!!!!!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Maurice Ager


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Guillermo Diaz


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

The Mavs need another big man who can rain the three - Kevin Pittsnogle. :banana:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Louis Amundson


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Paul Milsap people.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

the ukrainian


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Hassan Adams


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

Paul Millsap - 2005-06: 19.6 PPG 13.3 RPG 2.3 BPG 1.9 SPG .571 FG%


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

James White


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



SMDre said:


> Paul Millsap - 2005-06: 19.6 PPG 13.3 RPG 2.3 BPG 1.9 SPG .571 FG%


how good was his other teammates. his stats might look inflated because he's the only good one in the team


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



Seed said:


> how good was his other teammates. his stats might look inflated because he's the only good one in the team


His workouts haven't been impressive

Measured in at 6'6 without shooes (6'7 with shoes)
Ranked #38 in the athletic testing

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=299


> Paul Millsap played better than he did in his initial showing, proving his worth as a rebounder, but overall the performance must still be rated as lukewarm. He beat his man for offensive rebounds the entire game (I counted at least 6), and clearly has a very impressive nose for the ball. Despite this, Millsap isn’t showing the same type of lift and explosiveness that we had expected. There were no exclamation point-style putbacks on those offensive rebounds, and he generally had to settle for initiating the body contact and heading to the line where he was terrible. There was one nice spin move and finish in the lane, but he doesn’t look like a premier back to the basket option at this camp.


 


> Millsap is the early candidate for most disappointing player of the camp so far. His energy level is extremely low and he is struggling to separate himself from the dozens of other undersized power forwards through his work offensively or on the glass. His lack of size and athleticism were highlighted by two embarrassing blocks by 7-2 Frans Steyn, and another weak shot that did not even hit rim. A good pass or two was the only highlight of this game for Millsap. He’ll have to step it up tomorrow and show some more energy if he doesn’t want to slip into the depths of the 2nd round here for good.





> Millsap is the early candidate for most disappointing player of the camp so far. His energy level is extremely low and he is struggling to separate himself from the dozens of other undersized power forwards through his work offensively or on the glass. His lack of size and athleticism were highlighted by two embarrassing blocks by 7-2 Frans Steyn, and another weak shot that did not even hit rim.





> Millsap easily had his most impressive game today. For the first time this week, he showed some bounce in his step, and was able to create some looks inside for himself. He had a nice dunk attempt which he missed but was fouled on, and he looked a lot better finishing near the hoop. Millsap played solid defense as well, and even had a nice block on Taj Gray. He was his usual active self on the boards, where he managed to get his hands on everything in his area. Millsap still didn’t look overly athletic, and he hesitated on the offensive end a few times because it seemed he thought he would be blocked by taller players. Despite this, he had his best day of camp and was a lot closer to the player we expected coming in here.


Courtesy of Draft Express.

I really want Millsap, but 28 might be a bit too high for the kid. It comes to down James White and Paul Millsap for me, personally.

We should go for a pick around 38


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

For what it's worth his best day came last...maybe he's self motivated...I don't know. I think he can rebound, that's all I want from him. And height is overrated.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



_Dre_ said:


> And height is overrated.


Height is very important when thinking about the draft. For every one undersized player you name for me, I will name you two or three players who were simply too short for their position in the NBA. It takes a special player with special skills to overcome a height deficiency. They better be able to outwork their opponent in other ways.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Height is very important when thinking about the draft. For every one undersized player you name for me, I will name you two or three players who were simply too short for their position in the NBA. It takes a special player with special skills to overcome a height deficiency. They better be able to outwork their opponent in other ways.


 It's true to an extent, but the way the NBA's going now, with the smallball, it's not as important as it has been in the past. 

It proves important for the scouting process, etc., but with the way substituion patterns go, there are points in the game where there are just 5 players on the court, not a pg, sg, sf, pf, and c. I've paid attention to games more than I have in the past. I used to think size was everything, but when you really watch, there's few teams where the starting lineup is prototypical size (and he's a backup anyway).

Plus, rebounding is about size, but it's more technique than size and athleticism IMO. Milsap substantiates for his lack of height with good technique rebounding. It's not always jumping out of the gym, it's boxing out, and _when_ to jump for the ball.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



_Dre_ said:


> It's true to an extent, but the way the NBA's going now, with the smallball, it's not as important as it has been in the past.
> 
> It proves important for the scouting process, etc., but with the way substituion patterns go, there are points in the game where there are just 5 players on the court, not a pg, sg, sf, pf, and c. I've paid attention to games more than I have in the past. I used to think size was everything, but when you really watch, there's few teams where the starting lineup is prototypical size (and he's a backup anyway).
> 
> Plus, rebounding is about size, but it's more technique than size and athleticism IMO. Milsap substantiates for his lack of height with good technique rebounding. It's not always jumping out of the gym, it's boxing out, and _when_ to jump for the ball.


Yep, I get all that and stuff. I'm a Suns fan, so I see unconventional lineups all the time. That doesn't make size a non-issue though. 6'7 is still short by the standards of the new NBA. Rebounding is of course about technique, evidenced by Sir Charles, Anthony Mason, etc. that have already come and gone. Agreed about the scouting, because it needs to be seen if he has the tools to overcome his height _deficiency_. It is not enough to just be a good rebounder though. You have to be able to defend well enough to be out on the court without fouling on nearly every possesion. You have to be able to pop a shot over a taller defender. You can just about throw his stats out the window, because he didn't earn those stats over the taller players that the NBA has to offer.

At the end of the first round, Paul Millsap is a good pick. But his height is definitely something he has to overcome. For some height isn't overrated, it's a main reason they aren't in the NBA to date. The long list of tweeners that falter will never shorten.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



_Dre_ said:


> For what it's worth his best day came last...maybe he's self motivated...I don't know. I think he can rebound, that's all I want from him. And height is overrated.


we can get reggie evans for rebounding. We need a low post scorer to complement Dirk


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *At the end of the first round, Paul Millsap is a good pick.* But his height is definitely something he has to overcome. For some height isn't overrated, it's a main reason they aren't in the NBA to date. The long list of tweeners that falter will never shorten.


That's all I'm saying. He's undersized, but if he wasn't, he wouldn't be available at the end of the first. It's true height difference is something he has to deal with, I wasn't saying it was a non-issue, but I still think it's overrated on the list of things people factor into draft picks. I believe in "if you can play, you can play", and implied is that is the ability to overcome issues to play at a high level. I believe Milsap can overcome his height deficiency with his rebounding technique. He wasn't simply overpowering guys either in college, because 6-7 is big in the NCAA, but it still isn't giant status or anything. I think he can be a solid, Reggie Evans-type player.



> We need a low post scorer to complement Dirk


I agree, but do you think that's going to be available at 28?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: #28 - Dallas on the Clock*

Thabo Safolosha..

Donnie Nelson is a European scouting enthusiast and goes with the Swiss.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: #27 - Dallas on the Clock*

I take my vote back.

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: #28 - Dallas on the Clock*

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: #28 - Dallas on the Clock*

Mo Ager


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

seriously how did thabo sefolosha drop this low???

definately THABO SEFOLOSHA


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Thabo Sefolosha would be a good pick if the Mavs can wait on him for a year or two.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: #28 - Dallas on the Clock (VOTING CLOSED)*

Another mixed bag, and a little confusing, but Mavs fans seem to have formed a majority.

A surprise pick, for sure!

(I'll leave this one open. I plan to open them all when I'm done, anyway.)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: #28 - Dallas on the Clock (VOTING CLOSED)*

Thabo


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: #28 - Dallas on the Clock (VOTING CLOSED)*



Mavs Maniac said:


> Thabo


LMFAO


----------

